# Clownfish tank size



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all,

Recently been thinking of setting up a SW tank. Never done it before and thought maybe a setup with an anemone and clownfish would be fun and especially appretiated by my son (a big Nemo fan). What size setup would be needed and what would I need to invest in equipment wise to run a successful sw setup? This is just in the "idea phase" so any and all suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I will let the experts chime in but Clownfish can be kept in tanks as small as 10 gallons. However anemones need much larger tanks at around 30 gallons or larger and are not for beginners, usually suggested only being added into a 3-6 month mature tank or more. '

The sticky in this sub forum is an amazing resource:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-chat-10/saltwater-beginners-part-1-getting-started-1791/


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

****cough cough


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> ****cough cough


Yeah yeah. Still in the "idea phase"... Any other comments?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The anemone is the bigger challenge here. Be weary of Anemone that look too bright to be real, there has been a lot of dyed anemone out there. The majority of Anemone are very shallow water and therefor require a large amount of light intensity. Clownfish also have preference for Anemone species depending on Clown species. Considering the needs for the anemone it will likely be more of a decision on how much space you want to commit to rather then minimum size for the simple reason of cost of lighting. It would likely also be the same cash outlay for a 20 as a 50 gallon for example. Something to consider on sizing.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Clownfish are fine in a 10 gallon, the controversy is whether you can have a pair or one. Many in the nano tank sites keep a pair with frogspawn in a 10 gallon. Some even keep anemone in a 10 gallon with them, but they generally are more experienced. i was hesitant to place a clownfish in a 10 gallon tank since i have no skimmer, but now im at over 2 months with a clownfish and its still active, bright coloured and annoying my zoas  Keep in mind i have a sump, a 33G with a DSB (slowly getting bigger) in place of a skimmer. the stock is a few large hermits, a blue neon goby and the clown fish, all other are microfauna, softies and zoas. As long as you upkeep the tank properly, i dont see a problem with a clown in a nano tank, BUT im sure if you said tang in a small tank you would have a whole lot of people up in arms


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you go with an anemone eventually, try to buy a clone (captive-bred = much higher survival rates and adapted to living in captive conditions).

Anemones also should never be attempted in a relatively new tank that still needs to mature. 4-6 months is the general consensus as to when you should first consider adding an anemone. 

I prefer to keep anemones under high powered lighting (like Metal halide or LEDs). All of mine have done great under those two lighting systems. I don't usually use T5HO (for the simple reason that I don't like having to change out expensive bulbs frequently). 

Having kept an all-in-one system now for a while, I can say I do like them and see them as a good alternative for newbies. Love the curved corners look.

There are now several good alternatives when it comes to LED lighting and I personally can see LEDs take over the market due to long-term savings.

If you ever come into Burnaby, you're welcome to swing by and talk salt. Right now I have LED, metal halide & T5HO (temporarily) over my 3 sw tanks. I am also going to switch my Fluval Flora back into a nano reef and once I get some decent lighting on it, I will probably move a rose bubble tip clone (RBTA) in there eventually. I will be using fully cured live rock from my sump and frags from my tanks to stock it. I already have a captive bred pair of black True Percs to go in there.

I will probably have a Fluval G6 canister with live rock rubble & purigen, along with an above tank small sump with a small skimmer to keep it clean.

Anthony


----------



## Animal-Chin (Jul 10, 2012)

If you're really just looking for a Nemo tank I'd like to suggest an all in one set up like a biocube, its wehre I started. I got a 14 gallon biocube, set it up with liverock and saltwater and after the cycle got a clown fish. Its a great way to introduce yourself to salt water and with a biocube the lights are strong enough for some soft coral like mushrooms, polyps, leather, xenia, colt, that sort of thing which are on the cheeper and easier to keep side. You can make a really cool looking nano tanks by adding a cleaner shrimp or maybe a sun coral once you're a little more experienced. I loved my biocube until it was too full and I had to buy a whole new bigger aquarium that is well......still too small. Once the addiction gets you you're in trouble...lol

Have fun, learn lots before you start cause salt water isn't very forgiving. Good luck.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

If a Nemo is what you're really after, I'd ditch the anenome and just get a pair of clowns in a 30g which you can fill up with lots of easy corals and a few other livestock.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

So Calvin I think that's a grand idea, the bright side of the hobby is awesome, and oh ya! Tyler I hope your cough gets better soon! LOL :lol:


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

one thing to note, Most clowns don't ever "host" an anemone even when ones available.

and sometimes... In large tanks i have seem them with anemones available... and they still chose to host the Kenya tree!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Very true I have 2 that have chosen a big clump of pulsating exenia, go figure!! And my other 2 in the fifty host nothing at all.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I really appreciate all the responses and advice but I'm going to hold off setting up a SW tank for now. I'll be revisiting this idea/thread next summer when I should be able to focus on it. Thanks again all!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Good idea. Better to do it when you can research and plan it properly, so you have a decent budget for it and are prepared to take care of it. Otherwise you're far more likely to get frustrated and shut down months after setting up and wasting your time and money. Done properly it is a very rewarding side of the hobby. Very addictive though and thus very expensive (crack habit is cheaper)


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hhmm thing of getting a hammer or frog spawn coral ?they require less light and clowns will host in them


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

There is no guarantee that a hammer or a frog spawn will host clowns. if you like the symbiotic relationship between anemones and clowns, the best bet is to buy those that already have this relationship. In our LFS, I routinely find anemones and clowns being in the same tank and some anemones are hosting clowns. You can buy them both at the same time. If the anemone or the clown is not what you are looking for, you can ask your LFS to put whatever you fancy in the same tank and see if they develop the relationship. Another option is waiting for people to sell their clowns and anemones. This does happen although not frequent.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I just want to add, Clown fish and Anemone not always pair up. My clowns ignore the anemone and went for the Toad stood and the hairy mushroom next to the toad stood.










I had a RBTA next to them , they just don't even bother to get close.

EDIT: lol I missed the 2nd page where everyone said the same point... but yes Anemone and Clown are not the guarantee


----------

